# 63 64 impala interior buttons chrome and gold



## ludogg64 (Dec 27, 2006)

I sell brand new Impala interior buttons for 63 64. I sell them buy sets only. It give it that original look for custom interior work. For shops these buttons r easier to install instead of glueing them back on. I have them in chrome and gold. Here r the pricing :

1963 impala ss and non ss chrome : 64 chrome buttons $70
1963 impala ss and non ss gold : 64 gold buttons $70
1964 impala non ss chrome: 36 chrome buttons. $36
1964 impala non ss gold: 36 gold buttons. $45


Shipping is included and only through pay pal 
Pictures can be seen on eBay. If u don't have an account just email me at [email protected]

Thank u


----------



## ludogg64 (Dec 27, 2006)

ttt


----------

